# Музыкальные салоны-магазины в Мюнхене



## trendkill (29 Июн 2014)

Зная что в Германии баян и аккордеон достаточно популярны, хотел бы посетить какой-либо салон-магазин во время пребывания в Мюнхене, поиграть на разных баянах.

В интернете не нашел таких мест. Знаете ли вы где в этом городе их найти?


----------



## диапазон64 (29 Июн 2014)

Аккордеонный магазин-салон в Мюнхене


----------



## trendkill (3 Июл 2014)

Благодарю! К сожалению, в субботу салон не работает.


----------

